# Great photo from the Col du Tourmalet



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

This was originally posted by 'rustybucket' in the PodiumGirls forum but thought it was worth reposting here. Hope its not too racy. 

I think its seriously crazy that these guys have to race right alongside these screaming lunatics. 

View attachment 206555


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

now, just what is Contador looking at?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Caption this photo*

Alberto Contador: "Manly yes...."


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool! Built like a brick sh*t house!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

this is the real reason why AC attacked and then AS was able to follow! lol


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Apr 18, 2003)

*This is why we'll never make the list...*

If beings from another world see this kind of stuff, they're gonna check the "not ready for contact" box, and fly right by...Or perhaps one or more of these in the picture are beings from another world. I do like the maple leaf on her thigh. Crazy canuks!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Did anyone catch the guy running up with his shorts down mooning the riders? This was a day or so before the last climb. My wife and I laughed so hard.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like big brother Frank in back.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh dear. Looks like she's Canadian. Imagine how crazy she went when Ryder went by 1 minute later. Wonder if he got her number.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Tree-trunk legs.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

That's a woman?!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Andy planted "her" there to try and crack Alberto mentally. Almost worked...


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm sure "she" is all natural.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

The craziness seen on the Tourmalet this year ranks among the most insane ive seen yet!


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I'm going to have to watch that climb again. I love it when the tour goes into Basque country. Maybe next year, those people know how to live!!! Contador's a man, despite the Tourmelet, he's thinkin', 'I'd hit it'....


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

She looks like she could b!tch-slap Shleck right off the mountain, (although that would be damned unsporting, wouldn't it?).


----------



## edthehead (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like legendary mtn. biker Tinker Juarez in drag


----------

